

Finlay, Lowe Standing By FAN’s Record - jmacd
http://www.entrevestor.com/blog/finlay-lowe-standing-by-fans-record

======
jpg
What a brutal deal for startups. The government has got to be able to find a
better way to funnel money to startups than through these guys, who charge
cash-strapped startups $3k to pitch (!!!) and then take 8% for themselves
personally.

------
mistermumble
Some items of note:

1) They tout 2 successful exits out of 22, and feel compelled to say that one
of those exits was "1.5 times the organization's initial investment". Seems
like lackluster result rather than shining success.

2) They mention Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency (a government agency?),
that has "contributed $1 million to our organization". If it is a
contribution, can this be viewed as another 11% (of the total $9M fund) on top
of the 8% fee?

